# Is my rabbit fat? Or bloated? Or?



## Aliceandersen (Oct 10, 2015)

My young French lop rabbit about 17/18 weeks looks a bit fat. Her tummy is really round. I've tried to feel it, it isn't solid but isn't that squishy. She is probably too young to be pregnant and my buck hasn't shown any interest in her. I have changed her food but that was only today.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I would say keep them apart and hope it's not too late. It only takes a second or two.

Also, please make any changes to feed very gradual - the main part of her diet should be hay (a big rabbit sized mound of fresh hay daily) plus a small handful of rabbit pellets. If she is pregnant, she will need more pellets though.

_Edited, as apparently my fingers were totally out of synch yesterday._


----------



## Aliceandersen (Oct 10, 2015)

Summersky said:


> I would say keep them apart and hope it's not too late. It only takes a second or two.
> 
> Also, please make any changes ot feed very graudal - the main part of her diet should be hay (a big rabbit sized mound of fresh hay daily) plus a small handful of rabbit pellets. If she is pregmant, she will need more pellets though.


Okay I think I need to feed her less pellets. She has plenty hay but maybe the pellets are too much as I've been feeding her more than a handful. My buck is a few weeks older but he doesn't appear to be fat at all so I thought maybe she looked chubby as she's growing, like puppy's look chubby.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rabbits should never look chubby.

Why is she together with your buck? Even at a young age males can be fertile and having to separate them to neuter/spay they should be in side by side separate living spaces. I would say have a chat with the vets just encase as a litter this young will be way too much stress on her body.


----------



## Aliceandersen (Oct 10, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Rabbits should never look chubby.
> 
> Why is she together with your buck? Even at a young age males can be fertile and having to separate them to neuter/spay they should be in side by side separate living spaces. I would say have a chat with the vets just encase as a litter this young will be way too much stress on her body.


They don't live together. They have separate hutches and runs. Occasionally then have come into the house together and I never see him interested in her so I think the chances of her being pregnant is very doubtful. They are always supervised when they are together. I think it might be the change of feed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

My bun was chubby when I got her. I got her to the point where she was slightly underweight in a couple of months. However, she is now a perfect weight.
I would try lowering the amount of pellets you feed her. Gradually start feeding her less and once she is the right weight, slightly up the amount you feed her so as to maintain the weight. Do it in reverse if she is underweight. 
Also give her plenty of fresh greens. 
Hope I helped. ☺




  








Princess




__
Guest


__
Dec 22, 2014











  








Princess




__
Guest


__
Dec 22, 2014


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What is the muscle like on her back and rump? Can you feel her hip bones easily, or is the gap between them filled with muscle? Can you feel any of the spine bones between her hip bones?

There are one or two medical issues that can cause a bloated stomach, so it's wise to check her overall body condition before assuming she's fat.


----------

